# long term storage of bulk yeast?



## Suzyq2u

So the cheapest place to get hold
of yeast is sam's club (at least around here)...but it's in bulk.
How do I keep it long term if we have no refrigeration?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Becka03

I figure if not opened- at least a year if not 2 past the date- since the bulk yeast from Sam's is vacuum sealed


----------



## Suzyq2u

Good to know, thanks.

Well I guess more the question, of once it's open, I have a lb of yeast...
if we have no refrigeration available, what would you do with it?


----------



## justincase

yeat will keep a year then it will no longer work. I have been doing researc on bread in the event of shtf and I found a GREAT recipe for a no knead no yeast bread I found it on youtube from a woman who is a mormon. it requires cream of tarter and vinegar to maake it rise. I do not have the link but if you fo to youtube and look up the name"southernbellprepper" you can look at all her recipes etc. This woman is a WEALTH of info that is so useful. Hope this info help/ Cream of tarter is on the pricey side but keeps forever. PS I ade the bread and it is good


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Since yeast is going to get activated with moisture, I would try keeping it in a bottle with a sachet of silica gel in it, and keeping it as cool as possible.

FWIW, cream of tartar functions because it is an acid. Lemon juice, citric acid, vinegar can all substitute in a pinch.


----------



## braidsandboots

Sourdough starter


----------



## Ohio Rusty

I keep my yeast in the door of the freezer. Closed in a jar in the freezer would be good also.
Ohio Rusty ><>

I want my EOTWAWKI as 92 flavours of doom with chocolate sprinkles......


----------



## unregistered29228

Suzy - you might think about getting some sourdough started. I'd be happy to send you some if you PM me your address. That way you aren't dependent on yeast that might get too old.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Suzy.
I am a commercial baker.
I store bulk yeast by..vacpaking the vac packs. and storing them in a sealed can.
As long as you can keep it dry, it will last longer, than you might think.
If you have any doubts, just mix a batch and give it some sugar. If it foams....go for it!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Mutti

Buy SAF yeast which you can get in l lb. vac pack bags. Place in freezer. The lb. I'm using right now was bought over 5 years ago and just took it out of the freezer. Working just fine and I do alot of bread baking. Imagine you could store in a cool place without worries. I got it on EBay at a baking site for quite a bit off in quantity.


----------



## ||Downhome||

I know you said with out refrigeration 
I keep a bit of dough going. But keep it in the fridge, I can use one little packet for ever!
It does not get the sour dough thing going, that I believe is a combination of organisms. Can't prove it but I always figured the yeast is making alcohol and acetic bacteria colonize the culture. Creating that sourdough tang. I don't really care for it myself. 

Even with out a fridge if you kept it in a cool spot and reworked it often think you would be good to go.

you just grab your hunk of left over dough and dissolve it in a little warm water, I always add just a bit of flour sugar and salt first. let it proof add the remaining flour and your in the dough. reserve a chunk for the next batch.


----------



## Pouncer

I've used five year old yeast without much trouble. I buy the one pound vac sealed packages, and keep extras in the freezer, but I found an overlooked bag last year and that's what I am using now. Works just fine, I don't measure anything but I do need to add a bit extra. That said I always make a sponge first: Tablespoon or so of yeast, the same of sugar and then equal parts flour and water, roughly. It's the Red Star label.


----------



## stamphappy

I re-vacuum pack the big amounts into smaller packets.


----------



## Ohio Rusty

There are jars of yeast ... Like the Red Star fast rise yeast you get at the store, Meijer has their own brans also. The jars are a dark brown with a metal screw on lid. If yeast is kept closed in one of these jars in the freezer, how long past the expiration date will the yeast still be good for ??
Ohio Rusty ><>

I want my EOTWAWKI as 92 flavours of doom with chocolate sprinkles......


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Restaurant supply houses also carry the vacuum packed blocks of yeast. That's where I usually buy mine. Its two blocks from where I works so very handy. I also get my spices there. A gallon of bay leaf was around $15 last time I bought one. I recently bought a good sized container of cream of tartar which mixed with baking soda = baking powder. Baking powder can get old and not work so I mix it fresh each time and no longer buy baking powder.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Thanks everyone  
let me set a scenario...

It's the EOTWAWKI... I've had to break out my lb container of 
yeast. We have no refrigeration. What can I do to keep it fresh??
Vacuum seal it to the best of my ability (no power and all) and put it somewhere cool,
say the storm shelter, bury it, etc? Any guess how long it would last not under 'true' refrigeration?
Of course we'd just get used to unleavened bread...so if I can't store it once it's open (or can I?) Should I bother stocking much?
Or re-seal them into smaller portions BEFORE it hits the fan?

I know I could get the individual packets but they're mucho expensive in comparison.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Mom_of_Four said:


> Suzy - you might think about getting some sourdough started. I'd be happy to send you some if you PM me your address. That way you aren't dependent on yeast that might get too old.


That's awful thoughtful of you  I'll send you a PM in a little while.


----------



## praieri winds

I have been using some 2 years past the sell by date does ok but not as good as feash so I add a little more to make up for it have been keeping in a cool dark room until I open it


----------



## texican

I'm thinking, if chains of commerce cease to exist, a two year supply of yeast would be very low on the priority list. And, home grown sourdough cultures would be the rule. Leave some flour and water out for a few days, and natural yeasts in the air will colonize, and make sourdough.

I keep a few 1lb bricks in the freezer... just in case. I've used sourdough up in AK, when store bought yeast wasn't available... not as dependable as 'regular yeast', but it'll get the job done!


----------

